# Starting an Escalation league.



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey there!

I'm going to help start an escalation league at my local Game Shop this December and was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to run it.

I was thinking of the following point escalation:

*750
1000
1250
1500
2k.*

That way people can have time to really ramp up their armies while getting into the feel of them. It's also a way to help drum up some sales for my local shop, seeing as it IS the holidays soon. 

2k would be a great finale' for everyone involved. It jumps 500 points, but is a good trial by fire.

Has anyone run one of these before? Did anything work particularly well for them? Thoughts?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l have tried this before at my club.

we found that 1000 is a good start as 25% in 750 is hard on on some armies and also made for some boring games. and go up by 250 till 2000 past 2000 the game can get quite long. 

as for the final we a one massive siege day were everyone was put in to good vs evil and they got to use up to the amount there army came in the escalation
as a warning most of us were prepared for the final day it might be a bit hard to run this with random people.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahoy ahoy.

Thanks for the help.

here's what I've come up with

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Winter Escalation League.

_The summer is over, with it the campaign season. In the harsh summer sun, battles have ben fought, wars waged, fortresses lost, lands razed. In the fading light of autumn; the hardened veterans of wars, the champions of butchery and lords of slaughter have returned from conquest and glory with only a shadow of their forces.
Now they must rebuild.
Winter is cruel and unforgiving; frozen claws and fickle light make raising an army near impossible. Your indefatigable spirit and iron will allow you to succeeded where others have failed. 
In the merciless winds of winter, you will raise an army. You will lead your fledgling force into the cold as they gather momentum and manpower for the upcoming spring warpath.

Snow, iron, magic and bloodshed._


In the winter escalation league the ‘generals’ will act as they are raising an army.

•	Each Stage is a certain amount of Points.

1.	Stage 1: 1000 points

2.	Stage 2: 1250 points

3.	Stage 3: 1500 points

4.	Stage 4: 1750 points

5.	Stage 5: 2000 point Mass Battle.


•	During each ‘stage’ or the campaign, you will face numerous enemies. You may take the best victory score and use that as your ‘progress’ points for that stage. The winner of this stage will receive extra ‘reinforcements’

•	The winners of each stage will receive more points for the upcoming stage

Reinforcements winnings.
1.	Stage 1: 1st place=50 points, 2nd place 35 points, 3rd place= 25 points
2.	Stage 2: 1st place= 65 points, 2nd place 45 points, 3rd place= 35 points
3.	Stage 3: 1st place= 80 points, 2nd place 65 points, 3rd place= 55 points
4.	Stage 4: 1st place= 100 points, 2nd place 85 points, 3rd place= 65 points



•	In each stage, you must keep the forces from your “winning” force. That force you fielded in the previous stage must remain, but you may build upon them.

•	New units may be added in each stage.

•	As each stage of the campaigns progresses, you, the general will be able to add more to your forces.

For example: 
General 1 has their highest scoring force with Unit A, Unit B, Unit C and Unit D.
General 1 submits that force as his “high score” and must keep Units A,B,C & D.
General 1 may add upon each unit; If they want to add 10 more soldiers to Unit D, they may do so.
General 1 may now add new units to his force in each stage. 

* BONUS POINTS.*

•	Fresh meat: A new ‘unit’ that is obtained, constructed and painted fully for each stage will receive 25 points for the general. (limit 1 bonus per stage)

•	Unity: Themed armies receive 10 points more for upcoming stage.

•	Resilience: Generals that win at least 4 battles per stage can claim 50 points for the next stage.

•	Determination: Generals that go from no rank in one stage (lower than 3rd place) to 1st in the next stage gain 50 extra points.

•	Under-dogs: if an unranked ranked army triumphs over the highest ranked, they may switch one unit out for another that fits within their point allotment. 

•	Golden General: If the 1st place general holds on to their rank for 2 subsequent stages; they may add 30 free points to one unit and switch out one unit for another that fits within their point allotment.



----------------------------------

I added the painting and 'creation' rule to help drum up some sales for the store.

Eager to hear your thoughts!


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Blackspine-

Again, I wish I wasn't a full continent away. This sounds like so much fun! Great job.

One thing I did notice, though, was that your rules seem to reward the better players. Which makes sense in theory, but will probably make it so that the really experienced participants end up dominating the newcomers. I mean, you seem to give a lot of extra points to guys who win, guys who hold on to 1st place for consecutive weeks, etc. That will work if everyone is an ol-timer, but you seem to be trying to bring in new guys. I'd suggest scaling back the rewards for 1st place each round, and instead try to reward the underdogs a bit more. It just seems like you may find yourself two rounds in with two or three guys completely overwhelming all the newcomers. Just a small thought.

Best of luck. Can't wait to hear how it fares.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Good points,

I've adjusted the 'rewards' for the ranking armies.
I believe that more people jumping in will add more competition to the underdogs and there is no limit to points that new entries can get off beating a ranked general.

For example.
5 new players enter in stage 2. 3 beat the 1st place at least once; all three get the bonus.

changes in yellow.

thanks for feed back!


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

this is looks good wish l could join in but alas you guys are far away.

and yea that's the one massive difference in your one you got new comers every week were we did not 

the only other thing l would add that we had at ours that was used in the final battle.

Best painted army
Best person to play with

the only thing you got to do now is pick the prizes and also the prize you will take for your army :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

sounds like fun, I wish I could stop by and participate in this league.


----------

